# What do you do to cheer yourself up?



## PsychoticRyan (Dec 7, 2011)

I need some suggestions instead of being negative all the time.


----------



## HellIsOtherPeople (Dec 16, 2011)

Music is my cure-all. When anything is. Good luck getting out from under it, man.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

1. I look at my dog's face.

2. I try to look at the funny side of things/ how absurd life is.

3. I count my blessings...all fingers in tact, the weather is good, I'm not ill....I have at least one person who cares about me.

4. I have a beer now and then.

5. I listen to Youtube.

6. I play the ukulele. (badly but still)


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

1. I read/listen to things that make me cry.
2. Take a hot shower.
3. Work out.
4. Text someone.
5. Eat tasty food.
6. Write what's on my mind.
7. Sing.


----------



## Silverella (Sep 17, 2011)

Wait til i'm on my own downstairs, put the music channels on (yeah, I'm pretty old school :lol) and dance like a maniac for an hour or so. Go out for a meal...rent a movie...change into my pjs...chocolate  and tea


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Go for a drive in my Subaru.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Silverella said:


> Wait til i'm on my own downstairs, put the music channels on (yeah, I'm pretty old school :lol) and dance like a maniac for an hour or so. Go out for a meal...rent a movie...change into my pjs...chocolate  and tea


Dance like a maniac?
Sounds fantastic!!


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

1. Yoga - doing some kind of exercise always lifts my mind no matter how negative I feel in a way that nothing else can. 
2. Make myself a cup of tea + eat dark chocolate
3. Write down all my feelings/experiences so I they don't keep repeating in my head in my journal 
4. Talk to someone who I love 
5. Go for a walk 
6. Watch something funny/inspiring or read a book 
7. Do something I enjoy 

Sounds a bit grandmaish haha but it works for me. 

Oh and smile even if it feels stupid..."Sometimes your joy is the source of your smile, but sometimes your smile can be the source of your joy." by T. Nhat Hanh


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I would have to say for me its listening to music and going outside to get some fresh air and maybe go for a walk/run...makes you feel better. Sometimes watching a funny movie helps.


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Go down hills REALLY fast on my bicycle!


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I play my instruments or sing a favorite song.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

--Journal

--Do a CBT thought record if necessary

--Read

--If I'm upset about something personal, I'll watch or read the news so I can transfer that feeling to something outside myself

--Cry it out

--seek comedy


----------



## SixStringed (Dec 18, 2011)

HellIsOtherPeople said:


> Music is my cure-all. When anything is. Good luck getting out from under it, man.


Music is great, well said.

Try positive music. If you're not sure, ask for some suggestions I'm sure everyone can help.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I go for a walk.


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Listen to some good music, try listening to either shiny happy people or living in the sunlight, either one makes me smile when I'm sad


----------



## celiloquy (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll go watch funny videos on Youtube. Usually I can find some hilarious clips from some TV show that will cheer me up. 

Or there's always cute cat videos. 

Or a delicious ice cream cone.

Or a quick game of solitaire!


----------



## FastLad (May 4, 2011)

If you be creative you can make almost anything into an interesting activity, even a regular old house brick can be transformed into a wondrous contraption of joy with the right imagination. Here are a few examples of games you can play with bricks


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

FastLad said:


> If you be creative you can make almost anything into an interesting activity, even a regular old house brick can be transformed into a wondrous contraption of joy with the right imagination. Here are a few examples of games you can play with bricks


That's the activity for the next meetup sorted anyway!


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> That's the activity for the next meetup sorted anyway!


:idea Does this mean we'll all be getting stoned?


----------



## FastLad (May 4, 2011)

I'd actually be up for that tbh lol


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

NoIce said:


> :idea Does this mean we'll all be getting stoned?


Stop being such a smartass and get back to work, you knowledge *****!:b


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Stop being such a smartass and get back to work, you knowledge *****!:b


What do you think I am, a christmas elf?


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Speaking of music... is this an anthem for the socially awkward?


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

i take a FREEKIN BUBBLE BATH


----------



## wnt2chng (Dec 21, 2011)

Unfortunately nothing cheers me up anymore. It used to be that pay days would, but not anymore.


----------



## Sonnyboy (Dec 8, 2011)

What helps me some and it is pretty simple but all the negative things I think have taught me something that is good in a way. Have not really connected with people and even ended up living on the streets for some years. I look at some people who have hardly broke a fingernail and sometimes I think I would rather have gone through the hard times.


----------

